# Rigsy pulling faces



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

I was just lying on the floor with Rigsy earlier, some of the poses she gets into can be amusing so I thought I'd share. She was especially good at doing her 'Evil Kitty' face and the 'Get that camera out of my face' face














































And finally...a cute one LOL


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah! she's got cattitude


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2008)

lol brilliant set of pics..ur cat is lovely


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

What a poser,shes lovely


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Love em,they are a great set of pics and relly like the tongue ones


----------



## kateyblue (Aug 2, 2008)

Aww she looks like she's the boss alright
Is she?


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

kateyblue said:


> Aww she looks like she's the boss alright
> Is she?


She sure is! Despite being the smallest, she bullies our dogs and other cat!


----------



## kateyblue (Aug 2, 2008)

happysaz133 said:


> She sure is! Despite being the smallest, she bullies our dogs and other cat!


LOL i could tell by her face


----------

